# New Juices are loaded - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/6/15)

Hey guys just a heads up that all new juice lines and re-stock of current lines are now loaded.

Get them now while stocks last:

Nick's Blissful Brews - Fro Yo & Smoked Custard Plus
Lost Art Vapes - Unicorn Puke and Kaptain Peanut Butter Krunch
Ripe Vapes - Re-stock
Vigilante - Re-stock
Frisco's - Powell and Fillmore
Kilo Cereal Milk
Indian Giver - Re-stock

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/6/15)

Order placed and can't wait to try the new juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/6/15)

Thank you Sir @Imthiaz Khan 

Yours are on the way

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/6/15)

Sweet 
Thank you @Sir Vape 

Going to be a lekker weekend of juice tasting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

